# instead of bird hunting.....



## trytrappinit (Oct 7, 2014)

I had to call the cops because my power washer, shop vac and a couple of small things decided to leave my garage last night. What a way to start a day. 
It's my fault for leaving the door open I guess. I wish my dog wasn't such a heavy sleeper. Glad i work so much so I can afford all these nice things for thieves


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Too bad about your stuff. 

The majority of crimes are crimes of opportunity, the thieves will cruse the neighborhoods looking for stuff in carports or open garages, then just walk in and pick up what is quick and easy. Closed doors and lights on motion detectors are a great deterrent to them. A friend of mine even has a recording of a dog barking set to a motion detector to start barking whenever someone triggers it. It is a eye opener if you don't expect it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> A friend of mine even has a recording of a dog barking set to a motion detector to start barking whenever someone triggers it. It is a eye opener if you don't expect it.


I'd use the sound fx of a 870 being cycled. :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

This summer we've had 2 bird baths taken from our front yard.Got to the point I dont leave anything valuable out any more,even sprinklers.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> This summer we've had 2 bird baths taken from our front yard.Got to the point I dont leave anything valuable out any more,even sprinklers.


Try leaving a bear trap. I'll bet it won't go far...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Try leaving a bear trap. I'll bet it won't go far...


That does suck about your stuff. Thieves and poachers are some of the lowest lifeforms.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't imagine having the balls to do something like that! Thieves have a mindset that I just don't understand.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chaser just had his extension ladder stolen out of his yard too. Freakin thieves!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I parked my truck at a store for a couple hours with a beat up piece of OSB in the back, I got back to my truck and someone had stolen the wood. Incredible, it was falling apart and had a bunch of staples in it, they save me a trip to the dump, but still makes me wonder what kind of POS's there are out there


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bugchuker said:


> I parked my truck at a store for a couple hours with a beat up piece of OSB in the back, I got back to my truck and someone had stolen the wood. Incredible, it was falling apart and had a bunch of staples in it, they save me a trip to the dump, but still makes me wonder what kind of POS's there are out there


Back when they had a garbage workers strike in NY City that is how people were getting rid of their garbage. They would wrap it up in a nice box and then leave their car unlocked in a parking lot for a while. When they then came back the packages were gone along with their garbage.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Critter said:


> Back when they had a garbage workers strike in NY City that is how people were getting rid of their garbage. They would wrap it up in a nice box and then leave their car unlocked in a parking lot for a while. When they then came back the packages were gone along with their garbage.


I wonder if we could rid ourselves of criminals the same way.

I know that the last predator never gets the last prey but it is worth a shot.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

If our justice system would do something to these crooks when they catch them it would be a good deterrent


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Before a week long fishing trip I left my bags and rods in my brother in law's carport with the other stuff to be loaded and went inside to help him get a few more things together. Came out and my rods were gone. Lucky for me his neighbor's boy saw who did it and knew where they lived. We went over, knocked on the door and confronted the boys about it. Their response, "Oh, yeah. Ya want em back?":doh:

They brought the rods out, we took them and left. Looking back on it we should have called the cops. I don't think we did them or society any favors by letting them off so easily.


----------

